

My service was on the front page of Hacker News. What is the outcome? - wsieroci
http://dream-force.com/post/60564038701/my-service-was-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news-what

======
workhere-io
As far as I understand it, your service collects email addresses from the web
and then enables your customers to access that email database. In some
European countries that would probably be illegal - in others it would be
legal, but bordering on unethical behavior (the fact that someone - probably
by accident - publishes his/her email on the web doesn't mean he/she wishes to
be spammed).

So the fact that you even managed to get six signups for your email database
is quite amazing (and I don't mean that in a good way), and I don't think
those who make proper, ethical startups have anything to learn from your
experience.

